# japanese prelude (piano)



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

the sketch of a new short piano prelude. is loosely based on traditional Japanese music.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like it, there was a sense of peace and ecstasy in the middle of it. The ending felt very mysterious, but as you said its a sketch it may not be completely finished yet.

good work


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I will have to listen to this later. Where there any specific facets of Japanese music that you used as influence?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> I like it, there was a sense of peace and ecstasy in the middle of it. The ending felt very mysterious, but as you said its a sketch it may not be completely finished yet.
> 
> good work


yes, it's a rough sketch, many details remain to be polished, specially the end. but the main purpose was that peaceful character, i think it was achieved, for that reason i post the sketch.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

mmm, i can tell you that you will be disappointed if you look in this piece a strong japanese influence. i certainly use some things, modal pentatonics, some effects to simulate a gong, but that's all. it's a westernized picture of japanese music, almost symbolic.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

aleazk said:


> mmm, i can tell you that you will be disappointed if you look in this piece a strong japanese influence. i certainly use some things, modal pentatonics, some effects to simulate a gong, but that's all. it's a westernized picture of japanese music, almost symbolic.


Well, I will give it a chance. I will listen later.


----------

